# 12/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok, week 11 is a wrap. Lots of great takes on the week 11 theme! I'm so glad that you folks are taking part in this and making it what it is! I think we're all having fun with it, too. 

Well, here we are at week 12. Doesn't seem like almost three months have gone by since we started this. I guess time really does fly when you're havin' fun, huh?  

As always, if you're not familiar with the rules, please CLICK HERE and review them prior to submitting your photo to the challenge thread. Your cooperation in keeping with the guidelines and intent of the challenge will be greatly appreciated. 

Also see THIS POST from week 11. Without the rules and some sort of enforcement this all becomes just another photo sharing thread. I love photo sharing as much as the next guy, but want to keep the focus here on getting out and shooting, which is the main purpose of the challenge anyway. 

And with all that said... on with this week's challenge. The past few weeks have all been pretty similar so I thought I'd change it up a little. This week the theme isn't so much tied to the subject matter as it is the thought going into the shot. You can shoot any subject matter you want, within the limits of the rules and intent of the GON forums of course... but try to shoot something in...

BLACK & WHITE

... that looks good in black and white. To outline the intent of the theme I'll quote the person who submitted the idea via PM... SKEETER2. 

Skeeter wrote:



> The challenge would simply be B&W "Black and White" . Anyone can take a picture of something in B&W, but finding something that actually looks good in black and white is something different. That will challenge everyone to find that "one object" that just looks killer in B&W.



Thanks for the suggestion Skeeter! 

A suggestion for this theme... Study a B&W photo, or photos that appeal to you and really look at the tonal values of the subject and the surroundings. Then either find a shot, or set one up so that you use tonal values to make your subject or scene look as good as possible using tonal values and contrast. 

If you've never shot or converted to B&W you may be surprised. Some photos that look awesome in color don't look so great in black and white. 

And as always the theme is only a suggestion. Also, if anyone wants/needs help converting a color file to B&W please PM me. I don't want anyone left out due to not having the software or "know-how" to convert to B&W. I'll do what I can to help using what I know and have... Just don't want anyone left out. 

Ok, get out those cameras and put your black & white eyes on!!! Week 12 is ON!!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 6, 2010)

ha !!! i can jump in quick with this one !!! i shot this on a picnic table just before a youth bible study on a rafting trip today and was on the fence to try in color or B&W.  i like it both ways !


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 6, 2010)

Great B&W shot!


----------



## Browtine (Sep 6, 2010)

And we're off! Great start!


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 6, 2010)

*Portrait of Jake*

I'll go early again this week.  Jake came to visit this evening.


----------



## xs5875 (Sep 6, 2010)

Audrey..


----------



## USbowhuntr (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow we are off to a great start already this week. I am going to have to do some searching for this one. 

Great shots everyone.

Jason


----------



## *MrsUSbowhunter* (Sep 7, 2010)

Great shots so far, I can't wait to find something to take in b&w.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 7, 2010)

Well looks like the bar has been set rather HIGH already 

I've been workin on something but still not quite there yet 

GREAT SHOTS FOLKS can't wait to see more


----------



## SKEETER2 (Sep 7, 2010)

Those are some fine shots already folks.  I hate I missed the Americana challenge for the past week, just had way too much on my plate, and working the long week didn't help either. Thanks BT for the entry.


----------



## Allen17 (Sep 7, 2010)

I drove by this on the way to today. Looked neat so I grabbed this shot.


----------



## 243Savage (Sep 7, 2010)

Our Jack Russell "Sugar"


----------



## SKEETER2 (Sep 7, 2010)

I pass by this all the time, and thought it fit the challenge.  You just don't see too many of these things anymore. I've tried to buy the whole sign with no luck


----------



## GA1dad (Sep 7, 2010)

Cool Shots, Y'all!!! I think my biggest problem this week is gonna be choosing which "one" I like the best. I've just been snapping away.


----------



## Browtine (Sep 7, 2010)

Great photos already!!! I figured this would be a good week!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Sep 7, 2010)

*Old Glory!*

Perfect day today!


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 7, 2010)

Awesome pics folks!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 8, 2010)

Well the Nikon won't do B&W so I used the Kodak Z812 and had been working on a couple of things but then 






I took a drive and ended up over at Fort Spokane and found a couple of things to mush at 

The STOCKADE at the OLD FORT SPOKANE


----------



## *MrsUSbowhunter* (Sep 8, 2010)

Great shots!! Its been raining here so no luck yet. Hopefully there will be a break so I can get out and get something.


----------



## USbowhuntr (Sep 8, 2010)

I am realy enjoy the shots this week. I love B&W shots and we have got some great ones so far.


Alright this one was tough, everything is so BLAH here. There isnt a lot of contrast and I was hoping for a cloudy day to eliminate some shadows but it doesnt look like this is going to happen. So this is what I came up with.  


Jason


----------



## GA1dad (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow Jason, that one looks really good in black and white!!! Awesome patterns in those petals.


----------



## *MrsUSbowhunter* (Sep 8, 2010)

Very awesome shot, Jason. I love it.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 8, 2010)

*Old wood bench*

I enjoy sitting on watching the critters from in the yard


----------



## *MrsUSbowhunter* (Sep 8, 2010)

Here is mine.


----------



## Browtine (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome shots!!! Jason, what kind of flower is that?

NWCO, man... that's just AWESOME!!!


----------



## Browtine (Sep 8, 2010)

Beautiful Sarah!


----------



## USbowhuntr (Sep 8, 2010)

Sarah great shot of  "Villa La Rotonda".  Who out there can tell me what US building is based on it. Here is a hint, you probably have it in your pocket. 

Browtine, I realy dont know what type of flower it is.  I am having a hard time finding a flower guide of Afghanistan on line.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 8, 2010)

USbowhuntr said:


> Sarah great shot of  "Villa La Rotonda".  Who out there can tell me what US building is based on it. Here is a hint, you probably have it in your pocket.
> 
> Browtine, I realy dont know what type of flower it is.  I am having a hard time finding a flower guide of Afghanistan on line.



The White House


----------



## USbowhuntr (Sep 8, 2010)

After posting before I decided to double check my facts and found that I was indeed incorrect in my information. I have always been told that the Jefferson Memorial was based off of La Rotonda. After doing a little checking I found that La Rotonda and the Jefferson Memorial are based off the same building in rome. 

But not to get away from the purpose of this post, I am realy likeing this weeks topic. I cant wait to see what else you all post.

Jason


----------



## Crickett (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome shots y'all!

I still haven't come up w/ anything. B&W's are my favorite but for some reason I just can't find anything to shoot.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 8, 2010)

this has been an outstanding week yall !!!  may have to repeat this topic in a few months browtine !!!


----------



## kc6bsm (Sep 8, 2010)

Mike built this bird house out of scraps that were laying around. It has been in the yard about 15 years.


----------



## cornpile (Sep 8, 2010)

*Heres mine*


----------



## SKEETER2 (Sep 8, 2010)

FERAL ONE said:


> this has been an outstanding week yall !!!  may have to repeat this topic in a few months browtine !!!



X-2
I have enjoyed seeing all the entries so far, each one has something special about it.  Quinn, I know you have something up your sleeve, lookin forward to one of your killer B&W's.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 8, 2010)

Magnificent shots - every one of them!


----------



## carver (Sep 8, 2010)

B/W seems to make me take a much closer look at a photo and study it more for the detail.Everyones photos look great,they all have added a their own twist,the kids are sweet,and I also like Jasons Flower.Heres mine.


----------



## GA1dad (Sep 8, 2010)

Alright, I finally picked one that I thought "looked good" in black and white. I took this same shot of a 66 Malibu, but it just didn't "work". I think the dark color and lines of the Galaxy really fit the bill.


----------



## Browtine (Sep 8, 2010)

Man! And it's only wednesday! I think this week may be the most active challenge thread yet. Once this one is closed it will be interesting to compare the number of entries it has to the other threads. 

Awesome shots folks! Simply awesome!


----------



## kc6bsm (Sep 9, 2010)

I agree with wvdawg, I think all the shots are awsome!


----------



## quinn (Sep 10, 2010)

wow great topic!i can see everyone is really diggin the b&w's.I got out for a few minutes on the way home.It's hard to pick....but at least now there's a second place thread to fall back on.Thanks Skeeter for the extra pressure.It would have been alittle easier digging one out of the archives.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Sep 10, 2010)

I just can't decide.  Thanks for the challenge I actually had a couple of things in mind thinking of black and white.  Since I'm starting late I'm going to try to go back and do the other 11 challenges too just to catch up.  I know I can't enter them but it'll be good practice.

Here's the one I finally decided on.  If I could have I would have used my driftwood shot from Sunday though.


----------



## carver (Sep 10, 2010)

everyones taking awesome shots,keepum comming


----------



## StickbowDrew (Sep 10, 2010)

Here's my pic. wish I could of started on the first week.


----------



## GA1dad (Sep 10, 2010)

Great Shots Everyone!!!


----------



## bevins587 (Sep 12, 2010)

Always wanted to stop and take a picture of this place and finally got around to it.


----------



## carver (Sep 12, 2010)

bevins587 said:


> Always wanted to stop and take a picture of this place and finally got around to it.



Glad you did .Cool shot


----------



## USbowhuntr (Sep 12, 2010)

bevins587 said:


> Always wanted to stop and take a picture of this place and finally got around to it.



That is a great capture.  

Great job this week to everyone. Browtine keep up the good work with these challenges I know I am having a blast and it really gives me a chance to relax a little and think about other things.

This week was great we had a lot of new posts lets keep it up and have some fun.

Jason


----------



## Browtine (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow... I really thought I was gonna miss this one. Been a crazy week and with little time to go look for a shot somewhere I had to come up with one around the house tonight after the kids FINALLY went to sleep. I'm not crazy about this shot, but at least I'm in under the wire, if only by around 40 minutes!  I know we extended it and started allowing shots taken on Monday but the original intent was to allow shots to be taken only through midnight on Sunday. I'm doing my best to try and stick with the original intent just to keep it a bit more challenging. 

Anyway, lots of great shots this week! Glad I got one in even if it stinks.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 13, 2010)

All the post are Great and I've enjoyed each and everyone of them Thank You for letting me see things and places I may never have a chance to see other wise.This is what makes this forum so Wonderful. Thank you again for your participation.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah all these pics look awesome!! Dern it I didnt get anything in on this weeks challenge been to busy gettin stuff ready on my property to hunt this past weekend!  Anyway these are great...BRING ON WEEK 13!!


----------

